# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Taujha

## SashaT

The other day a girl said her name was Taujha, I just was wondering if this is a Russian name.

----------


## Pravit

This is a Turkish name. I once went to school with a...you know the rest. 
(no, it isn't)

----------


## Rtyom

> This is a Turkish name. I once went to school with a...you know the rest. 
> (no, it isn't)

 Why do you keep posting same stuff again and again?

----------


## Pravit

It's my running joke, Rtyom. You might ask why people keep asking if non-Russian names are Russian(this can be easily deduced with a Google search even if you know nothing about Slavic names).

----------


## TATY

> The other day a girl said her name was Taujha, I just was wondering if this is a Russian name.

 Who do you assume every single weird sounding name is Russian. No! All Russian girls are called Катя

----------


## Honeycomb

Хм...может быть, ТанЮха(TanyUha)? Это вид Тани  ::

----------


## chaika

Ну. почему-то вы воскресили  этот мёртвый тред, передам информацию, которую читал в книге Twelve stories of Russia. А именно, есть только 5 русских имён для девушек. And unless that's some kind of weird diminutive for Татьяна, that's not one of them. =|:^0

----------


## Milanya1

> Хм...может быть, ТанЮха(TanyUha)? Это вид Тани

 А может быть Таюха, от Тая (Таисия)

----------

